# My first sign project moved here..



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Continuing on my sign project, I moved it here to show and tell..
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=2865 is the original thread..

I have my cedar planks glued up, and have decided to go with a suggestion by BJ and put the address numbers on each side, left/right turn..

I also have a couple pics of my "corner-shop", and my RT..


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The addresses are coming together now.. Sanding and finishing to do..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking good Frank, I need to see the plie of saw dust you made hahahahahaha 
You must have made it out side because your shop is so clean 

Nice JOB    
Once you nail/bolt it up please take a snapshot I sure would like to see it in place and all the people thanking you for making the neat sign.
Looks like you may be getting a case of beer or a cake or two for all your hard work from the people in the neighborhood or you should..I would give you a case of Bud and a big thank you.(or maybe a six pack with one missing,  )

Bj


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I keep things vacuumed pretty well.. Wife.Life.Mate parks her car in there..
I'm due for a shopvac filter when this is done..

I'm getting the stain on it now.. Had to replace a knot that fell out also..

Keep the beer.. I quit that stuff 18 years ago.. A case of Perrier would do nicely though..

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry I called you Frank ,,,MIKE
My "Wife.Life.Mate" did do the same thing but I built a new garage out back and gave her the one next to the house for her Cad. now shes my buddy again because I don't put saw dust all over her car...  hahahahaha.

"Perrier" I should know that I saw the bag in the back ground and no beer cans around but I did see pop cans.
"cedar" and knots, I put up a cedar fence about 5 years ago and it did have knots but I didn't think about at the time but now it looks like Swiss cheese with all the knots gone,makes it nice for looking over the fence...hahahahahaha or when someone walks by.
But not great for signs 

Have a GOOD one MIKE 
I'm real bad with names but now it's locked in my head forever.

Bj


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice Job, Mike,,,, I think ya did a pretty good job of organizing a confusing bunch of numbers,,, I think I could find the house I was looking for after viewing your sign. I would also like to see them when you get then hung up


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

*All done*

The signs are all done, and hanging on the posts..
Maybe our pizzas will be delivered warm now..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job MIKE

Just a tought you may want to get some chain and hook it to the bottom of the signs,so when the wind comes up they will stay in the same place.
Or to say so they don't blow away . 
Once they start to move around they will take off like most hinged signs do.

Nice Job, I'm looking forward to the next one . 

Bj


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Good idea on the chains.. I have some for hanging lights that I could use..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike
Just one or two ideas, Think about hanging the signs from the post rail with chains, top and bottom of the sign, this will center them in a frame, plus they will not blow away.
Dog collar chain works great for this type of low hang job,it's plated and will not rust,it's small and strong,hard to see and hard for some one to walk off with your new sign...you know kids (big and small ones) I'm sure some of them would like the sign in the bedroom/basement at home, hahahahahaha 
I have had some get legs over night and just walk off when they where down low to the ground,most people don't have the tools to remove the chain or bolts with them. 

Plus the white paint on the rail will stay white.

Chain for hanging lights can be removed with just a little turn as you know, I'm sure.

Just a idea. 

Bj


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

They turned out really nice Mike.
A note about your vac filter, to prolong the life of it a bit, use compressed air, (gently).


----------

